# Trinity bay marsh on fly??



## Ggodinich (May 20, 2015)

Anyone tried to fish near the Anahuac boat ramp in the marsh for reds or trout? I am trying to find somewhere closer to home to hit with the fly rod. 

Cant tell if the marsh is promising enough from google earth. I have a 17ft skiff that can get about anywhere. Has anyone tried or think its worth giving a shot? 

Thanks guys


----------



## MKeila (Jun 11, 2020)

We were looking at this spot, but never got there. Please drop a few lines here in case you make it.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Some of the members of our TFF club fish there once or twice a year. Renting a place over by Stingaree Marina. They fish kayaks and some in boats. Do well back in the marsh through Yates pass. I caught 35 inch bull on fly back by the inlet from Big Pasture Bayou. Incoming tide is good. Don't be looking for clear water, it's not there. But you will see pushes and a few tails. Don't get out of boat, you'll sink to your hips. Also good idea to have another boat with you back there for safety sake.


Others fish the marsh off the backside of the island off inter coastal, I have not but I've been told its very productive when its right!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just go fish it. Be cool to check out new water.


----------



## fishingmatt2 (Apr 24, 2017)

My family has a camp on long island bayou out there, the flats can be good at times for reds. It has been pretty fresh lately, but might be worth a shot. Check out the flats between Long Island Bayou and Jack's pass. We have caught slot reds there plenty of times on live bait.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Back when I lived in liberty county I fish Jack's pocket all the time. From Anahuac to the spillway. Lots of Reds back there. Since hurricane Ike, navigating back there is harder. The channels are not well defined and there's a LOT of very shallow mud flats.
Under the right conditions (northeast wind) the shoreline east fo the spillway will clear up enough to sight cast. I usually launch out of Hugo to fish that area. If it salts up enough you can also find trout under birds working.
Stay safe and good luck.


----------

